# Sampson carbon brakes...



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

http://www.sampsonsports.com/brakes.html
Anyone have experience with these? Is it just about the wow factor? Would you buy them over record brakes? Cheers.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Not too great a bargin. .*



Savedsol said:


> http://www.sampsonsports.com/brakes.html
> Anyone have experience with these? Is it just about the wow factor? Would you buy them over record brakes? Cheers.


They're 2 grams heavier than Record brake calipers, but around $60 cheaper. . . They are 30 grams lighter than Chorus breaks, but $40.00 more expensive. I guess for the "bling bling" factor they might be good, but nothing says "bling" like Record for me. If I were a CAT 1 racer and my bike is ONLY a tool, then I'd go with Chorus.

Besides. . . 30 grams of non-rotating weight is nothing. Only a mouse wound notice the little over an ounce savings. . .


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

But would you say Chorus brakes and Record brakes have equal stopping power? Or is it just a weight thing? I guess what I'm looking for is; Damn they're sexy but will they stop me with all of the authority of X brakes?


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

*You can hves em*



Savedsol said:


> http://www.sampsonsports.com/brakes.html
> Anyone have experience with these? Is it just about the wow factor? Would you buy them over record brakes? Cheers.


310 grams! No way. 
Go with DA or campy or better yet Zero Gravity brakes, 185 grams for the pair and the 2005 model stops just as well as any road brake you can find.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*even better*

Get some Cane Creek SL brake sets. Lighter than both Dura Ace and Campy anything and les expensive than all! They come in silver or black and have terrific stopping power not to mention they make your ride look like a someone who isn't posing but knows whats what


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

*You should point out Carbon 10*

Cane creek SL are fine brakes but the are single pivot. Single pivot brakes do not have the stopping power of the DA, Campy, or ZG brakes. The are however cheaper and very light. A good choice for TT bike or for use on the rear. They may also work if you are very light weight. Sampson's seem to be aluminium covered with carbon weave. I would be worried about flex but I have not used them so its just speculation on my part.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Absolutely*

Right on Homebrew, very well said! I find them to be worth the price although I weigh on average 128-135 but I'm a feather 125 right now !!!!!!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd skip the shot to the wallet from the Zero Gravity stoppers and would instead ante up for Mavic SSC's: they're light; they're not expensive; and they stop at least as well as the Zero Gravity brakes.

Oh, yeah: they're black, too.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

*Good brakes as well*

Once again these are single pivot brakes and what I said regarding the Cane Creek applies to these as well. They are in fact almost identical to the CC but with a somewhat better finish. They may stop as well as some early model ZG but do not have the stopping power of the 2005 ZG, Campy or DA


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

Mavic brakes are one of the strongest of them all. You can't judge the brake just by the pivot. Regarding Zero G. Personally I'm not too impressed with the modulation. Stick some black Koolstops on all brakes and the difference will become apparent.

BTW, those Sampson brakes look like alloy brakes with carbon wrapped around them. I'm not convinced they're real.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

divve said:


> Mavic brakes are one of the strongest of them all. You can't judge the brake just by the pivot. Regarding Zero G. Personally I'm not too impressed with the modulation. Stick some black Koolstops on all brakes and the difference will become apparent.
> 
> BTW, those Sampson brakes look like alloy brakes with carbon wrapped around them. I'm not convinced they're real.


Single pivot brakes do lack the mechanical advantage. They were high teck 30 years ago. Its not that single pivots won't stop, but you must apply more force. They are very good brakes if used within there limits. They are also very light. It is also a question of what brake levers you use, STI levers are designed for use with duel pivot brakes. Single pivot brakes work best with non STI type brake levers. As to ZG, they change the powercam in the 2005 model and they now are on par with the best DA or Campy with regards to modulation and stopping power. They have used several brake pads over the years and were shipped with pads made for carbon rims that did not stop that well if you used them on aluminium but as you said Koolstops or DA7800 pads. ZG cost a bundle so I would only recomend them for those that want the best regardles of costs. I will not put forth any suggestions on Campy vs Shamono as that would be an endles thread that will not be of any use.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

homebrew said:


> Single pivot brakes do lack the mechanical advantage. They were high teck 30 years ago. Its not that single pivots won't stop, but you must apply more force. They are very good brakes if used within there limits. They are also very light. It is also a question of what brake levers you use, STI levers are designed for use with duel pivot brakes. Single pivot brakes work best with non STI type brake levers. As to ZG, they change the powercam in the 2005 model and they now are on par with the best DA or Campy with regards to modulation and stopping power. They have used several brake pads over the years and were shipped with pads made for carbon rims that did not stop that well if you used them on aluminium but as you said Koolstops or DA7800 pads. ZG cost a bundle so I would only recomend them for those that want the best regardles of costs. I will not put forth any suggestions on Campy vs Shamono as that would be an endles thread that will not be of any use.


Discussing the disadvantages of single pivot brakes is all well and good, but don't include Mavic SSC's in the discussion. Mavic SSC's are dual pivot brakes. I got up and counted the pivots: one......two....two on each brake. Mavic's site also describes them as dual pivot brakes.

Also, Mavic adds a hefty leaf spring. 

I used some Dura Ace brakes for a while (2004 flavor) and they were NOT, in my estimation, on par with the Mavics. The Mavics, to me, had a bit more power and had a lot more feel (i.e. were easier to modulate). The Mavics reminded me of aftermarket racing brakes that I used road racing motorcycles.....I don't mean on an absolute scale. Their performance compared to regular, plain Jane brakes is like the performance of racing brakes to OEM brakes.

I've not used campy brakes, so I don't have that point of reference.


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

*My mistake*



alienator said:


> Discussing the disadvantages of single pivot brakes is all well and good, but don't include Mavic SSC's in the discussion. Mavic SSC's are dual pivot brakes. I got up and counted the pivots: one......two....two on each brake. Mavic's site also describes them as dual pivot brakes.
> 
> Also, Mavic adds a hefty leaf spring.
> 
> ...


 I was thinking of the mavics I had a few years back, they were single pivot. I have not used the Duel pivot versions so I accept you review as to stopping power. Sorry for the confusion on my part


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

The 05 ZGs come in the steel and Ti flavors, 215g or 168g, $265 or $375. That makes the steels way lighter and a little more moola. Mavics are 315g and $190. Decisions decisions.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

Savedsol said:


> The 05 ZGs come in the steel and Ti flavors, 215g or 168g, $265 or $375. That makes the steels way lighter and a little more moola. Mavics are 315g and $190. Decisions decisions.


Bicycle Doctor out of IA (I think it's bicycledoctor.net) has them slightly cheaper.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

*want to make a point*

brake pads make a huge difference too. I spoke to Zipp about brake pads on carbon rims ( a little off subject but not far) and they said that Campy brake pads are the worst pds in the market. They stated that the camp pads just come apart entirely in their tests and are the quickest to melt and come apart especially at high speed. They gave Shimano pads a much better review


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

if you want exclusive carbon lightweight ten check out either of these at 130g a pair!!!!!!!

the poshbike ones are sold out for the year and the ax lightness are 480 sterling which at the current exchange rate is close to 900 dollars!!!!!!!!!! not sure if its exclusivity or stupidity but certainly is fine bike porn...


----------



## CircaRigel (Dec 13, 2009)

Skip the Sampson carbon callipers. They're crap. They tend not to pull evenly, and their stopping power is pathetic- they slip on wheels even in the best of conditions, and I've had some near misses because of their inability to stop me in a timely manner. Really poor modulation too.

I'm sticking the Mavic SSC's from my old bike on it. I loved their modulation, incredible stopping power, and great feel. The lack of a quick release is easy to work around.


----------



## sandan (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm running Sampson Stratics (non-carbon). They work just fine. Good stopping power, excellent modulation, got the Swiss stop pads. they come in @ 262 gms.


----------

